# Mitsubishi HDTV REPAIR



## jaystone10 (Oct 19, 2008)

i have a ws-55511 ,I replace ic chip, two pico fuses and two resistor, set comes on, but now i have two red cross hair 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zindrzuxdwy 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zyzzmymttul 
i upload two file of what the screen looks like 
i ger code 12 which is no error 
anyone have any idea 
do i need to go into the service menu to change something


----------

